# 25 yrs old and haven't worked since 2006, Need a job asap



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

preferably one that didn't involve fast food, being a clerk or meeting lots of random strangers daily.

I only have a handful of college credits so in todays society that pretty much means I'm worthless in the working field


Any suggestions?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Knowbody said:


> preferably one that didn't involve fast food, being a clerk or meeting lots of random strangers daily.
> 
> I only have a handful of college credits so in todays society that pretty much means I'm worthless in the working field
> 
> Any suggestions?


apply at every job agency that you can


----------



## nbtac41 (Nov 13, 2011)

Knowbody said:


> preferably one that didn't involve fast food, being a clerk or meeting lots of random strangers daily.
> 
> I only have a handful of college credits so in todays society that pretty much means I'm worthless in the working field
> 
> Any suggestions?


hmmp..guess, stockman or veterinary clinic clerk


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> apply at every job agency that you can


I used to do this often. the last time I really made an effort to get a job was in 2009 and it fell flat on my face.

I think the fact that I didn't get that job was one of the leading causes of my nervous breakdown/existential crisis. I kind of died at that moment.

seriously tho, there are no respectable jobs available for an individual like myself?


----------



## victoriangirl (Jan 2, 2009)

you can start by doing some volunteerwork. That will at least fill up your cv, give you experience, give you courage to face the world & meet new people. In the meantime, think about jobs you'd like to have, as well as jobs you could mentally handle at this point. 

Once you start working, it usually gets easier. Good luck...


----------



## victoriangirl (Jan 2, 2009)

You can start by doing volunteer work. That will introduce you back to the working world, give you experience and a chance to build your courage to meet new people etc. Start parttime, even a few hours in the week, maybe 2-3 different volunteer jobs. It will also fill up your cv. 

In the meantime think about what job you'd like to do, as well as the kind of job you could mentally handle. Start slow, if possible parttime, and than build it. Once you start working, it usually gets easier. Good luck!


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

^ Seconding volunteering.

Also, don't blow off the **** work. The economy sucks man, you can't be picky. I applied for a job at Target soon after I graduated college just to have some income while I searched for a real job. They didn't take me. 

You might want to look into certifications that don't take a lot of time. To be honest, I don't know which of that stuff is most marketable, but if you could get something in computer repair for example, working a Geek Squad type job wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

look for a warehouse job, all your basically going to do is move and processes merchandise around all day. I'm one of the youngest working in my group everyone is from 22-30 and up. Also a lot of warehouses are hiring sense where in the season of holidays we have to push out about 90,000 units a day, it's also now mandatory we work Saturdays, we get paid over time it's $13.99 an hour. My warehouse has hires around 50 people almost every week.



It's a lot of hard work, but it's a chill job.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

I know it isn't the kind of job you want, but when worse comes to worse, apply to Walmart, they'll hire nearly anyone. A word of warning: there are several reasons it's so easy to get hired there.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

So I've decided _(I know that I shouldn't be picky, but at the same time I shouldn't feel like an inadequate human being also)_ That I want to work in an psychiatric hospital doing something that doesn't involve wiping a person's ***. Plus I wouldn't feel so much like a fish out of water working with so called "crazy" people. _(because they're MY people..lol)_

I'm googling right now and the majority of the positions of the hospitals in my area require masters degrees for simple things like being an Art Therapist _(Someone who gives a person a pencil and paper and asks them to draw their thoughts, ugh...a masters degree? SERIOUSLY?) _

I'm a lil frustrated and I'm starting to remember why I stopped job searching now.

There must be something that I can do that doesn't require a degree.

So I'm here again asking for help/suggestions from you guys


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

Have you tried looking for retail jobs early in the holiday season? It's only about a month of work, but a lot of stores are hiring around this time. Many of those jobs don't require being a cashier, so nonstop customer interaction isn't your only option.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, how have you supported yourself this whole time?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I havent either since 2007..Now im living on SSI benefits


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

Knowbody said:


> So I've decided _(I know that I shouldn't be picky, but at the same time I shouldn't feel like an inadequate human being also)_ That I want to work in an psychiatric hospital doing something that doesn't involve wiping a person's ***. Plus I wouldn't feel so much like a fish out of water working with so called "crazy" people. _(because they're MY people..lol)_
> 
> I'm googling right now and the majority of the positions of the hospitals in my area require masters degrees for simple things like being an Art Therapist _(Someone who gives a person a pencil and paper and asks them to draw their thoughts, ugh...a masters degree? SERIOUSLY?) _
> 
> ...


Working in medical records doesn't always require a degree.

If you can't do a 4-year degree for whatever reason, consider an associate's degree in medical assisting or something else that will train you for a specific job in 2 years or less.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*yes there is work*

:blank* depending on where you live , you can look up a home care job. It is where you go into an elderly persons home to keep them company and do light household jobs, maybe take them to appointments< (but not always), here in Maine we have one I worked for is called Home Instead Senior Care, see if you have one near you , it is very very easy for someone with sa that can still work to do this type of job. It is just you and the client. Hope I helped ya, good luck job hunting!!:yes*



Knowbody said:


> I used to do this often. the last time I really made an effort to get a job was in 2009 and it fell flat on my face.
> 
> I think the fact that I didn't get that job was one of the leading causes of my nervous breakdown/existential crisis. I kind of died at that moment.
> 
> seriously tho, there are no respectable jobs available for an individual like myself?


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

lol same here  gonna lie on my resume and give phone number of my friend so when they call to check they'll get my friend on the line  he done the same too. i have a way big gap not good.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Knowbody said:


> So I've decided _(I know that I shouldn't be picky, but at the same time I shouldn't feel like an inadequate human being also)_ That I want to work in an psychiatric hospital doing something that doesn't involve wiping a person's ***. Plus I wouldn't feel so much like a fish out of water working with so called "crazy" people. _(because they're MY people..lol)_
> 
> I'm googling right now and the majority of the positions of the hospitals in my area require masters degrees for simple things like being an Art Therapist _(Someone who gives a person a pencil and paper and asks them to draw their thoughts, ugh...a masters degree? SERIOUSLY?) _
> 
> ...


I also want to work in a mental hospital, something to do with helping the patients. I can't be a psychiatrist because I have SA and I'm not smart enough. A good movie to watch is K-Pax.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K-PAX_(film)


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

shadowmask said:


> Just out of curiosity, how have you supported yourself this whole time?


I've been lucky enough to have somewhat understanding parents

plus I had a complete nervous breakdown about 2 years ago, to the point where I was very close to suicide. I had to cut off all outside stimuli in order to control my emotions, which eventually lead to me having social anxiety due to not interacting with anyone for so long.

I need to work tho........and a psychiatric hospital would be the best setting for me, I think.

I plan on eventually getting a degree and becoming some kind of social worker in one of those facilities but in the meantime I just need my foot in the door somehow. I can't see myself working in any other environment


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

forex said:


> lol same here  gonna lie on my resume and give phone number of my friend so when they call to check they'll get my friend on the line  he done the same too. i have a way big gap not good.


Great Idea

Unless you have no friends :um


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

fonz said:


> Great Idea
> 
> Unless you have no friends :um


a familie member(brother,sister) :yes ?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I didn't have a job for 2 years and I worked with a job agency for a year and then the company hired me.... I waited 1 year which was when the contract expired, but i was too nervous to apply and didn't want to go to the interviews, there were 3. I know I failed the interview but I got hired only cause I do the work. I look depressed all of the time, sometimes I talk to myself like I'm talking to someone else, sometimes I smile when I think of happy moments of my life when I was a teenager. my life is so pathetic. I am depressed and I don't feel like being there. I just feel like dying.


----------



## Rainbowmuffin (Sep 15, 2011)

I haven't had a proper job since leaving college, that's eight years now. At the end of the day if your face doesn't fit you can't get a job. It's not about what you know but about WHO you know and sadly I have no contacts. Despite having two diplomas no one wants to employ me. Its the same c***. Either i'm supposedly over qualified (and too old, they want to employ the under 21's as they are cheap and don't need to be paid the adult minimum wage) or i'm under qualified. My aspirations went out the window a long time ago. It's frustrating when I see those girls I knew back at school who decided just to get pregnant when they left and they are better off than me living on bloody benefits. I didn't fancy going down that route but look where me going to college has got me, nowhere...fast. Having a good education doesn't guarantee a career. I wish that there had been an apprenticeship scheme available when i'd left college but sadly there wasn't and I along with several other students were left on the scrap heap.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Rainbowmuffin said:


> I haven't had a proper job since leaving college, that's eight years now. At the end of the day if your face doesn't fit you can't get a job. It's not about what you know but about WHO you know and sadly I have no contacts. Despite having two diplomas no one wants to employ me. Its the same c***. Either i'm supposedly over qualified (and too old, they want to employ the under 21's as they are cheap and don't need to be paid the adult minimum wage) or i'm under qualified. My aspirations went out the window a long time ago. It's frustrating when I see those girls I knew back at school who decided just to get pregnant when they left and they are better off than me living on bloody benefits. I didn't fancy going down that route but look where me going to college has got me, nowhere...fast. Having a good education doesn't guarantee a career. I wish that there had been an apprenticeship scheme available when i'd left college but sadly there wasn't and I along with several other students were left on the scrap heap.


This is why I am afraid of going to college. It happened to someone I know. He's a friend, but I don't see him since I don't live in NY anymore. He got a degree and it's been 3 years and he still works at a job where people in high school would work. It always because of the college he went to. He was supposed to be doing something with graphic design or web design but the college doesn't even have good courses for that, enough courses. So he wasted his time for nothing.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Armed Security Officer is probably the best to go
> 
> Though it costs 400-600 dollars for the certification
> Which is mad easy I've been told, its only 16 hours
> ...


need more info


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd like to know everything there is to know.

and where to apply


----------



## Alluring prince (Apr 1, 2011)

Gryffindor85 said:


> I know it isn't the kind of job you want, but when worse comes to worse, apply to Walmart, they'll hire nearly anyone. A word of warning: there are several reasons it's so easy to get hired there.


Years ago when I likewise only had some college at the time, I never got called back by Wal-Mart 



Knowbody said:


> preferably one that didn't involve fast food, being a clerk or meeting lots of random strangers daily.
> I only have a handful of college credits so in todays society that pretty much means I'm worthless in the working field
> Any suggestions?


How were you with school?



Knowbody said:


> So I've decided _(I know that I shouldn't be picky, but at the same time I shouldn't feel like an inadequate human being also)_ That I want to work in an psychiatric hospital doing something that doesn't involve wiping a person's ***. Plus I wouldn't feel so much like a fish out of water working with so called "crazy" people. _(because they're MY people..lol)_


The medical field is a very good area to get a job.



Rainbowmuffin said:


> I haven't had a proper job since leaving college, that's eight years now. At the end of the day if your face doesn't fit you can't get a job. It's not about what you know but about WHO you know and sadly I have no contacts. Despite having two diplomas no one wants to employ me. Its the same c***. Either i'm supposedly over qualified (and too old, they want to employ the under 21's as they are cheap and don't need to be paid the adult minimum wage) or i'm under qualified. My aspirations went out the window a long time ago. It's frustrating when I see those girls I knew back at school who decided just to get pregnant when they left and they are better off than me living on bloody benefits. I didn't fancy going down that route but look where me going to college has got me, nowhere...fast. Having a good education doesn't guarantee a career. I wish that there had been an apprenticeship scheme available when i'd left college but sadly there wasn't and I along with several other students were left on the scrap heap.


What was your degree in? What about offering to start on an intern/volunteer basis?


----------



## Nick9075 (May 25, 2010)

I was turned down for a seasonal helper job with UPS & FedEx because of bad credit and driving record (even though I wouldn't be driving). You can't have any bad debts and must have a clean license with no moving violations in the past 12 months. These positions paid $9.50 an hour.


----------



## Rainbowmuffin (Sep 15, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Rainbowmuffin*  
_I haven't had a proper job since leaving college, that's eight years now. At the end of the day if your face doesn't fit you can't get a job. It's not about what you know but about WHO you know and sadly I have no contacts. Despite having two diplomas no one wants to employ me. Its the same c***. Either i'm supposedly over qualified (and too old, they want to employ the under 21's as they are cheap and don't need to be paid the adult minimum wage) or i'm under qualified. My aspirations went out the window a long time ago. It's frustrating when I see those girls I knew back at school who decided just to get pregnant when they left and they are better off than me living on bloody benefits. I didn't fancy going down that route but look where me going to college has got me, nowhere...fast. Having a good education doesn't guarantee a career. I wish that there had been an apprenticeship scheme available when i'd left college but sadly there wasn't and I along with several other students were left on the scrap heap._

What was your degree in? What about offering to start on an intern/volunteer basis?

I tried the volunteering route, wrote to some graphic design businesses etc offering my time for free and didn't get ONE reply, crazy. I work one day a week volunteering at a charity that produces books for partially sighted children, I proof read there but I never really see the boss so i'd be unlikely to use him as a referee. But to be honest in this economic climate most people can't afford to work without getting paid for it. I don't drive and so the cost of public transport has to be put into the equation as well. Where I currently volunteer it is within walking distance of where I live. I don't have a degree, I have 2 Diplomas, one in "General Art & Design", the other in "Media Production/Animation". And there are no internships available for people of my age in my part of the world (unfortunately), they cater for youngsters that have just left college so it's too late for me. The internships available now at my former college would have been ideal but they weren't available back when I was at college and at the required age.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

; /


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Its okay, you can still get a job. You just have to proof you want it, just apply. that gap will appear and they may wonder what happened. You can give a reason, and if its negative, you can turn things around and make it positive by saying. Its the past and now you want to change and I dont know. Work hard. 

If youre determined to do well, they can tell and take u in. If you lack experience, u can take volunteerly work.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I received a lot of resistance from potential employers when it came to the large gaps in my employment. When they'd call and do those phone screenings, I could sense the "WTF?" in their voice when I told them it was simply because I was having a hard time finding anything.

But persistence eventually paid off and I'm working again. You just need to be prepared to apply to a lot of places before you finally get a taker.

If you want to work in a medical facility. Then take whatever skills and previous experience you have and try to relate it to the position you're applying for. Just take whatever you can get within the place and then hope to move up from there because you're not gonna land your dream job right away without any recent experience or education.


----------



## Nick9075 (May 25, 2010)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Armed Security Officer is probably the best to go
> 
> Though it costs 400-600 dollars for the certification
> Which is mad easy I've been told, its only 16 hours
> ...


That is great if you are in your early 20s.. I am 36 probably considered too old even though I probably meet the Height/Weight requirements (5'6" 135LBS). I have bad credit & according to recruiters can't communicate my background well. These 2 will be deal killers I suppose. People in their 20's have many many more options these days anyways will benefit from the economic recovery -- near 3% interest rates on mortgages & car loans


----------



## Sonnyboy (Dec 8, 2011)

One job you could do if you live in a cold climite and have some space to work is producing fire wood. You can order your logs off a logging company all you need is a chain saw and a splitting maul. 

I did this for some time the money is not very good but there is not much interaction with other people which I liked. You don't need a truck to deliver the wood as many people don't mind picking up the wood if your price is good. Once you make enough money you can invest in a mechinical splitter which will pay for itself and will make you more money and make the work much easier.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

"All labor that uplifts humanity has dignity and importance and should be undertaken with painstaking excellence." - Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

Nick9075 said:


> That is great if you are in your early 20s.. I am 36 probably considered too old even though I probably meet the Height/Weight requirements (5'6" 135LBS). I have bad credit & according to recruiters can't communicate my background well. These 2 will be deal killers I suppose. People in their 20's have many many more options these days anyways will benefit from the economic recovery -- near 3% interest rates on mortgages & car loans


try securitas or allied barton, they hire a lot of older people to do unarmed security


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

Security work aint that great, you have to deal with people. It's more customer service than security. I use to think it was all cool and an easy job, But it aint at least not for me because you have to deal with people. I do access control, I stand at my post for the first couple of hours, directing people, some employees chat you up, you have to radio in for stuff you need, write a DAR(daily activity report) make at least an entry or two every hour then I get real lonely for my remaining hours, I just sit there bored and cold as hell.



JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Armed Security Officer is probably the best to go
> 
> Though it costs 400-600 dollars for the certification
> Which is mad easy I've been told, its only 16 hours
> ...


----------



## Kage (Jan 24, 2012)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> It all depends on what job you have, it all varies from what I've read and been told. I've even read some officers have to stand all day at their post, some just sit down. All consist of the same work though.
> "*make at least an entry or two every hour then I get real lonely for my remaining hours, I just sit there bored and cold as hell.*"
> That's a god send for most people here on SAS. Pretty much what my cousin does, though I only went with him on that day. I got to admit, some companies give some real awesome uniforms including jackets that are so freakin warm. Unless your in the summer.


Damn. I wish their were jobs like that where I live...


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

I realize this is somewhat of an old post, but I worked with the mentally ill in a hospital psychiatric ward and in residential group homes for six years. I hate it now, would never go back to it but you said something about wanting to work in that field just not performing daily personal hygiene tasks. My first job was working with six adult men who had different forms of Schizophrenia along with other illnesses, and they were so highly functioning that I didn't have to assist them with showering or toileting. Plus a lot of companies will ask you in the interview if you are ok with doing those types of things, if you aren't just say so and they might put you in a house where you don't have to do those things. However, it depends on the company you apply to and if they have an opening in the highly functioning houses (most people who get those houses don't leave) Also, I've found the more highly functioning the clients are, the more at risk for violence there is. I think this is because they know where they are and don't want to be there. And just to let you know, doing showering and toileting is not as bad as you think it will be.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Try a temp agency, they got me work when i had none.


----------

